# Editors



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A band I've enjoyed since the start.

Loved the first two albums, then the third went amiss apart from a few tracks.

Seen they live about 5 times at various venues. Supporting REM at Twickenham, TITP and in Glasgow and they've always been great.

I didn't buy the new album before seeing them live in Aberdeen last week. Some of the new tracks were brilliant live.

They were more controlled, professional and better than before with more material to carry it off.

Then listening to the new album, it is a quality listen and the band has raised their profile for me.

Anyone else follow them?


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

There ace, I really like them!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree with you that the third album was a bit of a let down, but the latest one is great. Certainly worth a listen if you liked their earlier stuff, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

The Racing Rats is one of my favourite tracks of all time


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

They've done some great stuff. I've got the first 2 albums and a few singles on vinyl. :thumb:


----------



## sheewee87 (Dec 13, 2013)

Saw them around 2007 at Manchester Apollo. Quality gig. They kept going on about how much they love Joy Division.


----------

